# Any good books on how to deal with Anxiety???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I love to read books to try to help myself, just wondering if there are any good books on anxiety??? and how to deal with it?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I posted this on the other thread for you and although its not directly related to just anxiety it will help. http://www.mcwilliams.com/books/books/life1/ I also was just introduced to this DR on PBS and thought he was excellent and this is also someone I would look into. http://www.drwaynedyer.com/


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I read it already.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Beach, here is another book that helped me greatly. Dr.Burns- "Feeling Good Handbook" it explains everything and gives you excercises designed to help you recognize your behaviour under stress/anxiety and how to overcome the worry and negative responses. If we know what our negative thinking does to us and immediately stop the thinking and change to a positive attitude the anxiety will stop. Eventually, with conciously stopping any negative thinking and using Mike's hypnotapes to control the subconcious mind we can stop or greatly reduce the anxiety. The only time I have IBS/D or anxiety anymore is when something bad occurs and I just work through the problem like anyone else, even nonIBS folks suffer anxiety problems when bad things happen! Also IMHO you can't just "read" away IBS or anxiety, you must take some form of active participation! Good luck, Norb


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

That is my fav. book. I read it over and over. You would think it would help right?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Yes, I would think so Beach! But remember that you must do the exercises, you can't be anxious/nervous and relaxed at the same time. The goal is to use guided relaxation that replaces the anxiety. The hypnotapes do this and I use them at bedtime for teriffic sleep and deep relaxation and you use the info in the book to conciously stop the anxious thoughts, it's all how we look at a situation that makes it satisfying or a problem and you CAN change the way you respond to any situation. The hardest thing we have to do is understand that some things are NOT in our control and we have to stop obsessing when it won't accomplish anything except to make us anxious and make the IBS worse. Good luck, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here is another good book from an IBS researcher. http://www.esthersternberg.com/balanceWithin.htm


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I will try reading Wayne Dyer...those books look good. Thanks.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Beach, I really like Dr Barbara Bradley Bolen's Book, Breaking The Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, there was some good breathing exercises in there!!


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yep, read that too...I think I have read almost every book out there...thats why I am looking for something new to read...I read all the ones on the shelves, literally.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tam, that is a good book, I did know she read that though.Also Beach read Heathers first year IBS that is a really good book to since you have read so many. Jeff should make you a moderator of a book section.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I know. I have a ton on Anxiety and a ton on IBS. Every book on the shelf, I have read. Now, if only it would sink in


----------

